# Library books on IPad or IPod Touch?



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I think I remember reading that this isn't possible. Can anyone verify that Library books can't be downloaded to either the IPad or IPod Touch?

I'm considering getting a Nook for library books but would like to know if either of these other devices work and have more options.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I haven't yet found a way, though I sure wish I could. I'd consider a nook for the same reason.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Nope. There's not   But the nook pays for itself pretty quick with library books. Many of us have a 2nd eReader for library books.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I have a gift card for BN for $50. I may get at refurbished wifi only Nook. Since I don't see myself using it for other than free or library books, I think my 3G Kindle 3 will work for all other times I want an ereader on the road.

Is the extra for the 3G Nook worth the extra money? What advantages am I not seeing?

I'm so hooked on my cover for my K3 with the built in light that it may be hard to go back to using the mighty bright for the Nook


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

If you intend to use it basically for library books, 3G will not be at all useful.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Overdrive is coming out sometime this year with an App update for reading library ebooks.  For now the App only works for audiobooks from Overdrive(audio library books).  It is being tested on Android first and then it will be available on the iPad/Touch/Phone.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> Overdrive is coming out sometime this year with an App update for reading library ebooks. For now the App only works for audiobooks from Overdrive(audio library books). It is being tested on Android first and then it will be available on the iPad/Touch/Phone.


That's been rumored for months now, but I never saw anything official on it...was there been a recent update on this? I hadn't been paying much attention, so I may have missed it...


----------



## lorraineya (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't know much about library ebooks but you can load non-DRM ebooks manually through iTunes. Then you can sync to your device. Is it possible to download the library ebook to a USB stick and then load into iTunes? If so, you can read your library book on your device!


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Do the non-DRM books go into the music file of the ITouch or into a book app?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

lorraineya said:


> I don't know much about library ebooks but you can load non-DRM ebooks manually through iTunes. Then you can sync to your device. Is it possible to download the library ebook to a USB stick and then load into iTunes? If so, you can read your library book on your device!


How do you load ebooks into iTunes and on what app would you read them on the iThing?

Library books are DRM'd so you couldn't do this with them.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

The bluefire app has this on their list of priorities to get this working. They have posted over on mobilereads.  It's a nice free app too.


----------



## kkay5 (Feb 1, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> That's been rumored for months now, but I never saw anything official on it...was there been a recent update on this? I hadn't been paying much attention, so I may have missed it...


The Digital Reader blog had an update on the app in September. They said it was still on schedule to come out this year, but it will come out for Android devices first and then iDevices. They were able to see the Android app but couldn't post pictures of it since it was still in private Beta.

I wish it was coming out on the iDevices first!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> How do you load ebooks into iTunes and on what app would you read them on the iThing?


Drag them into iTunes, and then they can be read in iBooks. This - of course - only works for native file formats like ePub.


----------



## kkay5 (Feb 1, 2010)

The Digital Reader blog posted an update that the Overdrive app is coming out in early December for the iPhone.  But there is a reader app that just had an update that will read library books!  I am reading The Confession by John Grisham from the library on my iPod right now!!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

kkay5 said:


> The Digital Reader blog posted an update that the Overdrive app is coming out in early December for the iPhone. But there is a reader app that just had an update that will read library books! I am reading The Confession by John Grisham from the library on my iPod right now!!


I saw the blog post and video, very cool!

But what app are you using now??


----------



## kkay5 (Feb 1, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> I saw the blog post and video, very cool!
> 
> But what app are you using now??


Oh, sorry! I forgot to include the name of the app I was using, LOL! I am using Bluefire Reader to read my library books.


----------

